# And I thought I'd never do 3rd party again...



## slclick (Mar 15, 2019)

Tamron 85 1.8. 

This little brick exceeds all my expectations. Color, contrast, AF speed and accuracy, low light capability. Wow. I am excited to add this to my kit. I even received the Tap In Console free of charge but didn't require it!

My new Trinity is 40/85/135.

It's nice to be happy, isn't it?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 15, 2019)

Same here, after over 10 years, I gave sigma another try with a sigma 18-35mm f.1.8. I was disappointed with it and could only use it with live view because autofocus was so inaccurate. I've had better experiences with Tamron, and Tokina lenses have been good, but their TC's have had big compatibility issues.

Mirrorless cameras may give new life to those inaccurate 3rd party lenses, but I've been unhappy with them over the past 17 years that I've tried them for DSLR's. The 18-35 also worked with my EOS R, but since it was not a FF lens, I sold it.


----------



## slclick (Mar 15, 2019)

The Tamron 85 could have a red ring


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 15, 2019)

The Tamron 15-30 I used to have was great. Really great. I've thought about that 45mm Tamron, but I just don't know when I'd use it. The 85 you have would be good for my use.


----------



## Durf (Mar 15, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> The Tamron 15-30 I used to have was great. Really great. I've thought about that 45mm Tamron, but I just don't know when I'd use it. The 85 you have would be good for my use.



I have the Tamron 45mm and 85mm 1.8's and they are outstanding lenses. Two of the best (and sharpest) lenses I own. 
I never thought I'd use the 45mm all that much either but it is probably my most used lens out of all my lenses; it lives on my 6D2 almost all of the time. I'm constantly shooting with it, honestly thought I'd use the 85mm more when I got them. (I bought them at the same time). The 45mm is an amazingly versatile lens and even can substitute for a macro type of lens too because it can do real close up focusing (I think 13"). The bokeh is really beautiful with it too.
My Tamron 85mm seldom gets used, and I basically only use it for doing portraits (which is a rare thing for me). When I need the 85 I am darn glad I have a good one though!
Out of the insane amount of money I have invested in lenses it's ridiculous that my most used and favorite (and about the sharpest) is my cheapest lens of the bunch, the Tamron 45mm, a 400.00 dollar lens!


----------

